# Google Inbox invite sharing



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi !

Most of you have heard about Google Inbox invites. This thread is for sharing invites. I have received an invite and I will share my share-able invites here only. 

*Update :* A lot of members have received invites and shared with others. It not easy to keep track of all that. If anyone hasn't received invite yet, post back in this thread.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 30, 2014)

One invite for me please, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 30, 2014)

One for me anyone please


----------



## polupoka (Oct 30, 2014)

One invite peasssssse


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 30, 2014)

One for me too..!!


----------



## elafanto (Oct 30, 2014)

one for me


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2014)

Add me


----------



## ritvij (Oct 30, 2014)

one for me too..


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2014)

One for me too. If available..


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the thread op. I hope they share the invite in the order you posted.


----------



## baiju (Oct 31, 2014)

Add me too! Thanks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2014)

one for me too


----------



## suh007 (Oct 31, 2014)

One for me Please


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 31, 2014)

Me too


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

one for me toooo.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 31, 2014)

I want one


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 31, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 31, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Any updates?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, will Inbox have its own domain name or will it be the same gmail domain?


----------



## tkin (Oct 31, 2014)

Same gmail domain.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

PSA: Everyone who wants an invite, first request an invite by sending an email to inbox@google.com to increase your chances, so that you can share your invites with others faster.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 31, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> PSA: Everyone who wants an invite, first request an invite by sending an email to inbox@google.com to increase your chances, so that you can share your invites with others faster.


Already done that


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2014)

Just posted that in case anyone hasn't but they expect to get an invitation anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 31, 2014)

I also want an invite please. Thanks!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 1, 2014)

One for me too. Thanks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2014)

need invite plz.........


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

aaand one for me too


----------



## techgit (Nov 2, 2014)

Invite please


----------



## doom (Nov 2, 2014)

It would be grateful if you could share an invite. Thanks in advance. I requested for the Google invite by emailing them about 10 days ago but haven't received yet.


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 2, 2014)

Its been two days since I have received invite. I have not received any share-able invite yet. I will received two or three share-able invites soon and I will share those with first two members in the list. 
Waiting for share-able invites.


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Its been two days since I have received invite. I have not received any share-able invite yet. I will received two or three share-able invites soon and I will share those with first two members in the list.
> Waiting for share-able invites.


I gave away my batch 1 few days back, next batch is reserved for forum members here.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 2, 2014)

I was third but now fifth... Hope I get the invite.. Thank you Naveen.S


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 3, 2014)

I want  the  invite please.


----------



## gajendersyadav04 (Nov 3, 2014)

please invite me to inbox by gmailgajenderyadav.gy@gmail.com


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Invitee Please


----------



## vedula.k95 (Nov 4, 2014)

send me one if possible,Thanks.
vedula.k95


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2014)

There is a separate thread for invites.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 4, 2014)

^^I thought this was the thread to ask for invites.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 5, 2014)

Got an invite this morning from google itself...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

[MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] finally got an invite from google

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> There is a separate thread for invites.


this is that thread 

- - - Updated - - -



gajendersyadav04 said:


> please invite me to inbox by gmailgajenderyadav.gy@gmail.com


Sent an invite in this mail  inbox@google.com


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

I have invites to share too


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2014)

send me one at abhidevmumbai thanks in advance


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have invites to share too



Send you a PM with my email, pls share an invite
Thanks


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have invites to share too


Umm i didn't got any to share


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

where does it show if you have invites to give out?


----------



## ritvij (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have invites to share too



one for me mate.. pleaseee!


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> where does it show if you have invites to give out?


As soon as you open inbox can you see the red plus (+) button click after inbox loads, there you will see "Invite to Inbox" But you have to wait for 4 days  guess


TechnoBOY said:


> Umm i didn't got any to share


you have to wait


alienempire said:


> Send you a PM with my email, pls share an invite
> Thanks


Sent


abhidev said:


> send me one at abhidevmumbai thanks in advance



Sent


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tested it today and It sucks. Not worth using if you receive many emails as the current gmail interface is best for it.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

ritvij said:


> one for me mate.. pleaseee!



Email id dedo bhai

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Tested it today and It sucks. Not worth using if you receive many emails as the current gmail interface is best for it.



Do you use gmail 5.0, if so inbox is waste. Can use it for reminders but you need to check for reminder to remind to check the reminder oh wait


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Email id dedo bhai
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No, I am using the current gmail available on iOS. I find the simple interface best for me.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Do you use gmail 5.0, if so inbox is waste. Can use it for reminders but you need to check for reminder to remind to check the reminder oh wait





^lol
will be fourth day tomm so hoping to give a few out


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> No, I am using the current gmail available on iOS. I find the simple interface best for me.



okay. gmail with material design is so much mouth watering


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> okay. gmail with material design is so much mouth watering



Ok. I will check it out when it is available for iOS


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ok. I will check it out when it is available for iOS



it will take time. Android version's apk is available right away. 3rd party account like yahoo and outlook can also be used in inbox, exchange also integrated. Now they can read all the mails from all the platforms


----------



## ritvij (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Email id dedo bhai



ritvijpathak@gmail.com


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ok. I will check it out when it is available for iOS



It is available for iOS.

if using on iPad, it does not show up in the app search. Search for inbox in the apps for iPhones tab then install it, it scales properly.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

ritvij said:


> ritvijpathak@gmail.com



bhej diya bhai

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> It is available for iOS.



he meant gmail 5.0 not inbox


----------



## acidCow (Nov 5, 2014)

Anymore invites? I'd like one.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

No more all sent


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey I am still inline. Those who got invite today should include my name in their's invite


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 6, 2014)

Got the invite.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2014)

Google Guaranteeing An Inbox Invite If You Request One Between 3 And 4PM PT Today (November 5th)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 6, 2014)

Request  where?


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 6, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Request  where?


Send request to inbox@google.com

- - - Updated - - -

So nobody has shared any invite with the members of share list?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] bhai


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2014)

bump! need a invite plz..........


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like GMail offered free invite for a limited time frame. 

Gmail Will Give Anyone an Invite to Inbox for One Hour Today

I guess the time is gone now.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2014)

Time over for request


----------



## baiju (Nov 6, 2014)

I got an invite today. Can I share it and if so how?


----------



## doom (Nov 6, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Looks like GMail offered free invite for a limited time frame.
> 
> Gmail Will Give Anyone an Invite to Inbox for One Hour Today
> 
> I guess the time is gone now.


Google Inbox invites to rollout for everyone during ?Happy Hour? tomorrow | TechOne3

What does it mean?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 7, 2014)

i want to giveaway Invite. Give me your email ID. i have around 10 invite. so fast i have shared on other platform also.

Send a PM to [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] if you want invite. He will notify me as I don't check PM regularly here.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2014)

Dangerous Dave said:


> i want to giveaway Invite. Give me your email ID. i have around 10 invite. so fast i have shared on other platform also.



ygpm.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2014)

Got an invite from Dave. Thanks dude.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 7, 2014)

done 


Hrishi said:


> ygpm.


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 7, 2014)

Received share-able invites today. Some progress at last.

- - - Updated - - -

Just noticed that *.jRay. *got invite already*. *Please share your invites with members in the waiting list.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 7, 2014)

Mere number kab aayega?


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Mere number kab aayega?


I've Whatsapped your mail ID to Dave. Let's see.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 3 share able invites now. Please share your email address who are interested and I will send them now.

- - - Updated - - -

Invitation sent to  [MENTION=127843]acidCow[/MENTION]. 2 remaining.

- - - Updated - - -

Remaining 2 sent to [MENTION=5007]DeSmOnD dAvId[/MENTION] and [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION]. Cheers!


----------



## doom (Nov 7, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have 3 share able invites now. Please share your email address who are interested and I will send them now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone left with invite?


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Anyone left with invite?



I have two left. PM me your gmail id and I'd send the invite.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2014)

Remove my name from waiting list so others can get in the line.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have 3 share able invites now. Please share your email address who are interested and I will send them now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Got it. Thanks


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 7, 2014)

i sent you. check your mail 


ajayritik said:


> Mere number kab aayega?


----------



## doom (Nov 7, 2014)

Please remove my name from the list.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 7, 2014)

well it seems i wont get any invite so chuck it.........


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> well it seems i wont get any invite so chuck it.........



Patience dude.


----------



## aniket.cain (Nov 7, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> well it seems i wont get any invite so chuck it.........


Pm me your Gmail Id. I have invites left.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> Pm me your Gmail Id. I have invites left.



Check your inbox


----------



## ritvij (Nov 7, 2014)

i recieved the invite. please remove my name. will share invites once i get sharable ones!


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2014)

Dave's invites have finished as he also posted on Facebook.

I hope [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] and [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION] received them.


----------



## doom (Nov 8, 2014)

ico said:


> Dave's invites have finished as he also posted on Facebook.
> 
> I hope [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] and [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION] received them.


Thanks to geek-with-lens I already got an invite. So I still have the invite from Dave with me. ( Thanks ico and Dave). I'll forward the invite to the one who pms me his email id.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks to ico and the other user here. Got the invite.


----------



## polupoka (Nov 9, 2014)

I still didnit get invite


----------



## ritvij (Nov 9, 2014)

I got shareable invites. Drop your email ids as pm


----------



## polupoka (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you [MENTION=90717]ritvij[/MENTION]


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 9, 2014)

pls email me an invite

Click here to know my email address


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 10, 2014)

pls guys help me. Need an invite..


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2014)

Patience bro. It's not like we are not giving you on purpose, we don't have extra invites. Whenever someone gets sharable invites, you will get too.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 11, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Patience bro. It's not like we are not giving you on purpose, we don't have extra invites. Whenever someone gets sharable invites, you will get too.




ok. I didn't thought that the inbox invite is this rare.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2014)

I got the invite today. 
Sadly, i use WP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2014)

PM me your email if anyone wants an invite.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 13, 2014)

i got the invite.. but sadly I also use wp


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2014)

Gauravs90 said:


> i got the invite.. but sadly I also use wp


*i.imgur.com/vuVupbV.jpg


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 14, 2014)

similar case


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

Why not mention your phone platforms too and update the list in OP?

Or even better, create a Google drive spreadsheet and embedd it in OP for people to request invites.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys do we have a thread to give more detail on this google inbox. How it's different from the one we have currently?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

The difference is that it automatically filters mail and makes your inbox less cluttered.

There is a discussion on the main Google Inbox thread: *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/187962-googles-new-mail-called-inbox.html


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 18, 2014)

5 shareable invites available with me. PM me with your email if you are interested.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 19, 2014)

I got 3 or maybe 4. Ping me over PM with mail IDs.


----------

